

EU: Court Ruling Reinforces The 'Right To Be Forgotten' On Social Media Sites - TheBiv
http://www.mondaq.com/x/274428/data+protection/Court+Ruling+Reinforces+The+Right+To+Be+Forgotten+On+Social+Media+Sites

======
TheBiv
The unintended consequence of this ruling is that if we were all required, by
law, to delete any and all data (including an email address) of a user who has
opted out, how would we ever know if the user ever opted out in the past?
Because there is a chance this user gets back into your data with a friend or
someone else entering in their email address by mistake or maliciousness.

------
venomsnake
Also members of EU have rights to:

Personal antigravity devices, unicorn steaks for dinner and lamp with a genie
that grants 3 wishes.

